# Free Potasium Iodide Tablets



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

... just live near a nuclear plant in Illinois.

I stumbled across this and found it interesting.

http://www.illinois.gov/ready/Press/Pages/01152013.aspx



> Potassium Iodide Now Available at Additional Pharmacies for Residents within 10 Miles of Nuclear Power Plants
> 
> January 15, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Most if not all states provide these pills to residents living within 10 miles from a nuclear plant. 

I was able to get them from the local town hall when living in Alabama.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

With Obama in charge, he should be passing them out to the whole country, with his foreign policies.


----------

